# How well do split boards work?



## Abe17

If you have the coin I would buy a factory spit with both edges. Having the inside metal edge is nice when it's icy, and, in my opinion helps in ski mode. But, I also have a do it yourself that works just fine... it just lacks one edge (but rides better in the pow because I loved that board before I cut it in half). 

They are great for flats if you are comfortable skiing a little. You will quickly become proficient in the splitboard "power pie," because as you said converting all the time from snowboard to split is a pain (and can take a little time until you get good at it)... and I find that the more you take your skins off and on the more likely they will ice up. Splitboard skins don't have a tail clip so they have a tendency to ice up a bit on the tail... 

In deep powder both my factory and do-it-yourself rides kill it. I don't notice much of a difference in the pow at all except for the fact that your splitboard will weigh a lot more than your regular ride. And, with the factory metal base plates your feet are about a half inch higher than they are with a regular board. They make split specific bindings that eliminate that... but, I have not had the coin to buy them yet. They are on my list and come highly recommended. 

I can actually make tele turns on the thing on low angle pow... but, it is not very easy to ski on hard pack. But... it's easy enough to get around on... 

 I use my split board all the time on hut trips and it does just fine… I love the thing and if I didn’t live right by a resort it is all I would ride because you can almost always find pow if you are willing to walk a little.


----------



## BarryDingle

Splits are badass. Just ordered my new Spark bindings too. Gonna make it even more badass. You can access some great BC,and efficiently,but I don't know if i'd drop the coin for that kindve "light work"(?)


----------



## caliclimber

splits are the way to go if you are boarder and want the goods in the backcountry. They are pricey but worth every penny if you want to work for the best turns. Also G3 makes an offset tail attachment for the skins. I have it this year and it works sick. no ice or slippage. Check it out


----------



## cmike1

If you are a boarder, a splitboard is way better than slowshoes or postholing which I know isn't saying much. You spend a lot of time fiddling around with taking it apart and putting it together and they traverse very poorly compared to skis, nor do they kick and glide well compared to skis, but everyone I know who has one can't imagine going back to slowshoes.


----------



## caspermike

Buy a sled!


----------



## Laeljon

Heavy hassles....I went to AT gear....


----------



## wasatchbill

I've wondered if snowboarders have used splits on ultrasteep descents like Pyramid peak in CO. Seems like the split technology is good enough these days. 

Vert climbing snowshoes still have a place for steep climbs (like 40 to 55 degrees) with short approaches. Mt Superior north of Alta for example.
http://www.verts.com/


----------



## cmike1

caspermike said:


> Buy a sled!


As long as it comes with a gas mask.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

My observations: Splits dont suck, People generally suck. They dont know how to skate in ski mode, they cant ski in ski mode, they dont know how to kick turn, they dont transition quickly, they cant skin, sucky people complain about taking an additional 30 seconds, they weigh 211 grams more than an at setup..so splittin gets a bad rap to some. Dont buy the hype. It works.


----------



## coloradopaddler

*my split is ready!*

after years of packing my board on my backpack with shoes, i've finally upgraded! i got a venture divide factory split with the light rail bindings. holy shit! i can't wait to try them out. i just dialed in the bindings to give them a shot and the whole system seems amazing. probably not for the occasional hut trip, but i'm stoked for hiking in that set up!


----------



## chepora

Splits are slow, heavy, and obnoxious...that being said, a large number maybe 5 or 6 of my BC companions ride on splitboards which is way better than posting it w/ snowshoes...several are considering switching to AT or tele, some already have made the upgrade. If you're not willing to get an AT setup, then yes, splits will get you there...me and the others on dynafits will have already tracked up the fresh pow...but you can have our seconds. I literally got 4 laps at a short ridge on Vail pass in the time it took our friends on splits to get one. I'm very glad, however that they have those boards because at least they can go out with us now. One of my friends just got the new Voile and it seems to be better than the old ones...Venture makes a good split also. My fav overheard quote about splits: "Hurry up and put your freaking jigsaw puzzle back together so we can go ride"


----------



## Meng

Splitboards. I love 'em. Bottom line, they allow me to snowboard in the backcountry in places I could not access otherwise. 

This year, I upgraded from an older Voile, which was fine, to a 2010/11 Venture Zephyr with Spark bindings and dual height climbing wires which I love. The board rides great and with the split specific bindings you see dramatic improvement in board feel. The ride downhill is great and all the skiing/skinning stuff just depends on your own ability. If/when you get good, performance here should be fine though I'm not sure if it will be as good as the super fast tele/at/rando dudes. Oh well!

Speaking of which, as a non skier, learning that stuff - and I am still in the process - is a fun new challenge. Luckily, I like learning new things and some of my bc partners are experienced tele'ers who share knowledge on skin/skate technique and are patient when I switch over at the top. If anything, I miss out on a leisurely lunch. As for switching from tour to ride mode, its no big deal on longer tours where you are riding 1-3 laps/day. However, on super short tours like the snowstake area at Monarch constant switching could get annoying for only 4 turn/lap. I would still do it though. So, like everything, it depends on what kind of terrain you are going to ride mostly. For terrain where you have an approach and then an ascent up a skin track, the splitboard is the best tool out there if you want to board - or, put another way, moving around on flats or uphill in the bc is best done on skis. Going downhill is most fun for some on a board. With a split, you get both and with modern splits you don't sacrifice downhill ride performance.

Having switched to Venture this year, I would definitely recommend checking them out as a CO business dedicated to splitting and producing an excellent product. The split specific bindings definitely do make for a better ride.


----------



## fids11

*I used a voile split kit to split one of my wife's old boards. Took a little time (5 hours) but it turned out great and my wife loves it. If you want to hit the bc on a board rather than skis, i would suggest the split kit as a cheaper alternative. I'm no carpenter and I didn't think it was all that difficult to do (as long as you have an old board to split).*


----------



## GorillaBoofin

Splitboarding is absolutely the way to go. If you spend a little time researching and shopping around you can find everything you need for your setup a little cheaper. Splitboard.com has tons of good info. Personally I enjoy riding my splitboard more than any other board I have ridden. The Spark R&D bindings make a huge difference. Climbingskinsdirect.com sells affordable skins that work just as well if not better than the voile tractor skins, and for about $70 less, as well if you tell them they are for a split then you get split specific tip and tail clips. Shop around, and do your research. If you are going to invest in a split setup then go ahead and save a little more $$ and buy what is going to work best, it will be worth every penny. When you are out in the wilderness trying to enjoy life, you dont wanna have to worry about if your gear is going to function properly.


----------



## no1karesukiak

Damn, I dont know what the problem is. everytime i get to the top of a mountain with my split i get all jazzed to drop in, but it never fails...I drop in and cross my tips! This board sux, think i should go to the ski area to work out the kinks...


----------



## no1karesukiak

you obviously ride with dweebs


chepora said:


> Splits are slow, heavy, and obnoxious...that being said, a large number maybe 5 or 6 of my BC companions ride on splitboards which is way better than posting it w/ snowshoes...several are considering switching to AT or tele, some already have made the upgrade. If you're not willing to get an AT setup, then yes, splits will get you there...me and the others on dynafits will have already tracked up the fresh pow...but you can have our seconds. I literally got 4 laps at a short ridge on Vail pass in the time it took our friends on splits to get one. I'm very glad, however that they have those boards because at least they can go out with us now. One of my friends just got the new Voile and it seems to be better than the old ones...Venture makes a good split also. My fav overheard quote about splits: "Hurry up and put your freaking jigsaw puzzle back together so we can go ride"


----------



## FLOWTORCH

^^I didnt wanna say it.

And uh..obnoxious, chep? ..Uh ya. You might _just _be a dweeb.

Seriously, did your "splitboarding partner" have any idea he was in a competition for laps or is he just s-l-o-w. 

Really..its like that sticker: Nobody cares you tele > Nobody cares you ride gynofits. Hmm, this no1caresukayak guy may be wise beyond his 2posts. And i swear its not an alias el flaco.

Last i read, basil was asking about splitboards. Everytime splits come up some dick waver has to chime in about how his ways the only way. Get off it. Sorry basil, lost track, dont even know what your askin now.

Splits work. Meng told it. They're lighter than they used to be. My sparks are 300 grams lighter than the old voile binder set up. Somewhere some gearqueer is chubbin up! The performance with sparks are much better..though i never really recall complaining much before. Dont get me wrong, they're def. an improvement. 

They're only as slow as i am. I've been middle of the pack getting to the top and i've been the first to the top, even beat that skinny ass "body" up once or twice. Does that mean splits are better? No. I have never once been left behind by my at/tele friends though. The transition takes what, a minute and a half? Is that some kind of dealbreaker? Get it dialed and get quick. That said, one small downfall is quick 4 turn hot laps..its not as fast. Who wants to ride those anyway. Oh well as meng said. I can guarantee theres none of this 4 to 1 lap outdoing, unless maybe youre a dweeb or being seen with dweebs.

Flats: dont suck and keep your speed..avoid flat terrain traps. When skinning in the flats i dont see a problem, for me. I'm like Meng in that I like the challenge of skiin stuff when i'm in tour mode. Makes me feel like for once I can be a cool skiier guy. And short tele turns on a big fat pow ski can be fun.

It basically comes down to: Do you want to ski or do you want to snowboard?

Now go get em tiger. That is, if "Chep and the others on dynafits haven't already tracked up the fresh pow" :roll:


----------



## gapers

chepora said:


> Splits are slow, heavy, and obnoxious...that being said, a large number maybe 5 or 6 of my BC companions ride on splitboards which is way better than posting it w/ snowshoes...several are considering switching to AT or tele, some already have made the upgrade. If you're not willing to get an AT setup, then yes, splits will get you there...me and the others on dynafits will have already tracked up the fresh pow...but you can have our seconds. I literally got 4 laps at a short ridge on Vail pass in the time it took our friends on splits to get one. I'm very glad, however that they have those boards because at least they can go out with us now. One of my friends just got the new Voile and it seems to be better than the old ones...Venture makes a good split also. My fav overheard quote about splits: "Hurry up and put your freaking jigsaw puzzle back together so we can go ride"


Baaah!
can I touch you


----------



## chepora

no1karesukiak said:


> you obviously ride with dweebs


Well since I ride with splitboarders...obviously lol. Don't take yourself so seriously...I'm simply pointing out some of the flaws with splits...I'm sure you ride 14ers all the time just like my buds do with their splits and I'm sure you have put in several first descents as well as ride 18,000 ft peaks internationally. Just like any gear there are pros and cons...while I'm sure you're super-happy with your brand new gear that you've taken out once, there are things about it you'll learn to hate about it as well as love. I'm just giving the guy a subjective opinion about some of the things I've noticed several different split-boarders complain about, as well as have a little fun with overly-sensitive boarders . Thanks for the diversion


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Up yours ya greasy-toed goochtunnel, I splitboarded K-13.


----------



## no1karesukiak

Seriously, didn't know i was so serious, but seriously, this is serious stuff eh... but you are wrong chepo, i don't ride 14ers I leave that for summit county hacks. Besides, anything above 13,995 scares me:shock:


----------



## chepora

no1karesukiak said:


> Seriously, didn't know i was so serious, but seriously, this is serious stuff eh... but you are wrong chepo, i don't ride 14ers I leave that for summit county hacks. Besides, anything above 13,995 scares me:shock:


Lol see you at coalbank this week sweetie


----------



## no1karesukiak

sweet! you give me a ride? I'll be the one holding a brand new "jigsaw puzzle" wearing a "go back to the front range" t shirt.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I'll be there too. The handsome guy on either one of them fancy new rockered boards or shiny new Venture jigsaws. You will know me as I will be wearing handerpants. I will know you by listening for your voice and following the sounds of outlandish claims.


----------



## chepora

I love it...the jigsaw thing is catching on...now we're getting somewhere. Good to see I made an impression
Sorry though...no ride for you I've got too many of my splitboard'n friends filling up the truck already...don't worry though maybe I'll save room for you next time. You can even take some change from the cup holder, maybe if you save up enough you can buy your own vehicle and give your Mom her car back


----------



## chiefton

*1 vote for the split.*

If you truly love riding powder downhill on a snowboard, or are at least willing to settle for not shaming yourself on crust or crud: The split is the ONLY way. Personally, I know I'll never be happy on anything but a board going down. So... for me I'll settle for the split's minor adjustments. My experience also leaves splitboards only as slow as their splitboarders. Thus far my equipment has never caused lack of lappage. If you want downhill enjoyment you got's to give a (real little) little in travel mode. I must say I see way more skiers tangling tips going downhill than I see splitboarders crying going uphill....and every time I tell them that a lot of people are attaching their heels to their skis these days. Having said all that and after being kind of doooschy. I'm poor and the idea of owning a touring set up, AND a backcountry riding set up is out of the question for me. I have done tours with little to no boarding and haven't had issue. No, the split board does not ski well and neither do I. If you buy a touring set up with 50% of the sidecut on your skis...they won't ski well either. A little practice with kick-turns and knee-angulation and you'll pass any patrol test in the midwest.

Craig
burton s168
burton franken-freestyle on voile hardware
voile tractor skins

"My ass looks better than yours"
-Telemark skier


----------

